# cypriot lawyers



## slevick (May 10, 2010)

Hi , does any one know of any good property lawyers in the uk that specialise in cyprus law?, or alternativley a good lawyer in cyprus ,after reading some questions and answers in the forum it seems there are a few ones to keep away from, i purchased a property in paphos area and it`s now gone horribly wrong and after trying to find and speak to one in cyprus from the uk is pretty hard work.Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

slevick said:


> Hi , does any one know of any good property lawyers in the uk that specialise in cyprus law?, or alternativley a good lawyer in cyprus ,after reading some questions and answers in the forum it seems there are a few ones to keep away from, i purchased a property in paphos area and it`s now gone horribly wrong and after trying to find and speak to one in cyprus from the uk is pretty hard work.Thanks


Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Click on this link to our sister forum. In the past lawyers in Cyprus have been reluctant to sue each other but there is now a gusty lawyer in Nicosia who has successfully sued another lawyer on behalf a British couple for negilgence. This will mean many more cases of this sort. Many lawyers who badly advised their clients are now running scared that they will be next. I would advise you to contact this lawyer.

Cyprus lawyer successfully sued for negligence.


----------

